# amp trouble



## rissa2001 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a 800w power acoustik amp and trying to wire a pioneer premier 10' sub 2 jvc 6x9 back speakers. I am going through the remote wire into RCA conversion to run the amp. I have a 2011 mustang using factory radio. I've had many of my male friends try to hook it up with all speakers working. My amp is a 4-channel amp. Please help!!!!

I just wanna heaR LOUD GOOD MUSIC


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

rissa2001 said:


> I have a 800w power acoustik amp and trying to wire a pioneer premier 10' sub 2 jvc 6x9 back speakers. I am going through the remote wire into RCA conversion to run the amp. I have a 2011 mustang using factory radio. I've had many of my male friends try to hook it up with all speakers working. My amp is a 4-channel amp. Please help!!!!
> 
> I just wanna heaR LOUD GOOD MUSIC


 You should have no problems, hook the woofer up to both channels, then run the 6X9's of each channel. as far as the RCA'S youll need a converter to switch from the factory to the RCA'S, not sure what they go for. A LINE LEVEL converter there called


----------

